# 07 Passat or Mondeo



## cullenswood (19 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I am in the market for a 07 Diesel and was wondering what peoples opinions are.   I have narrowed it down to a Mondeo Hatchback or Passat Saloon.    

What are peoples opinions on either?    They are both coming up at in or around the same price.

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2009)

Passat


----------



## landmarkjohn (19 Feb 2009)

I dorve a 1.6 petrol Passat 2007 and was disappointed, disregarding the engine, it just wasn't the improvement I expected after putting up 100,000 on each of a 2001 and 2004 Passat.... and I couldn't fault those cars!!

You should definately test drive both


----------



## Dee99 (20 Feb 2009)

Passat I think is a nicer car all round VW would bs more 
Appealing than a Ford , Just my thoughts 

Regards , Dee


----------



## Seamu$ (20 Feb 2009)

2.0 Passats are very nice. Why go for a hatchback Mondeo though, why have you ruled out their saloon? The higher spec ones (Zetec) perform really well.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Feb 2009)

Mondeo


----------



## vandriver (20 Feb 2009)

I saw a 08 passat 1.9 tdi bluemotion in Lisburn for €13k (+VRT of about 4k) and you would get the cheap car tax


----------



## cullenswood (20 Feb 2009)

Yeah, saw the 08's for that price but its a little out of my budget. (Also the 08 Mondeo is much nicer than the 08 Passat!). I reckon I could get a 07 of either for around 12k.             The reason I was going for the hatchback was for boot size, plus I don't really like the shape of the Mondeo saloon.


----------



## G123 (20 Feb 2009)

In my experience, it's probably better to take the next step up and buy the newer shaped car, (if you choose the Mondeo). Any percieved discount now will be multiplied when you go to sell the car again if you plan to change after another two or three years.


----------



## cullenswood (20 Feb 2009)

G123 said:


> In my experience, it's probably better to take the next step up and buy the newer shaped car, (if you choose the Mondeo). Any percieved discount now will be multiplied when you go to sell the car again if you plan to change after another two or three years.



That is one of my chief concerns re the Mondeo. The model I have my eye on seems in great condition and I had intended on keeping it for 5 or 6 years so was thinking it wouldn't be worth that much at that stage anyway, but nor would a 5 year old 08 new model. The plus re the Passat is that there is no new model out but boot is smaller and it doesn't have some of the extras the Mondeo in question has.    Am I being silly by edging towards the old model Mondeo


----------



## gebbel (20 Feb 2009)

Passat


----------



## Sunster (20 Feb 2009)

You're not being silly verging towards the mondeo....
If you read every car review ...in Top gear, what car, fifth gear etc, they'll all state that the Mondeo is a much better car all round in terms of driving experience and practicality. Also check out the reliability index in these cars...can be found on 'what car' website. 
I guess what you might struggle with may be you're own snobberishness towards the Ford badge...no doubt people hold VW in higher regard and that's one reason why residuals are better with VW. its a tough choice


----------



## tosullivan (20 Feb 2009)

Mondeo
New Shape
Estate
1.8TDCi Zetec or 2.0TDCi Zetec if you can afford it


----------



## Stevo2006 (20 Feb 2009)

Having had a 07 mondeo and now having a 07 passat i'd definately go for the Mondeo


----------



## cullenswood (20 Feb 2009)

tosullivan said:


> Mondeo
> New Shape
> Estate
> 1.8TDCi Zetec or 2.0TDCi Zetec if you can afford it



Agree with you, but out of my budget!


----------



## Caveat (20 Feb 2009)

Image/badge aside, the _Mondeo_ is a much better driver's car - if that's important. It will probably be cheaper to run and service also.  I think it looks better myself too.


----------



## RS2K (20 Feb 2009)

Mondeo every time.


----------



## bertson (20 Feb 2009)

VW servicing is a complete rip off.

Ford servicing is perhaps the cheapest (in comparion that is)

Yip, Mondeo all the way.

Job permitting, this will be my next in the summer


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 Feb 2009)

having a Passat ( well the wife was ) i can only say what i believe about it and it is all that we want.

Its a 1.9 highline and an 07. Only problem we had was when the passanger door wouldn't open one day.....but it did the next !!!

Big thumbs up and go for the upgraded Bose sound system if ya can....oh yeah


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Feb 2009)

have an 07 Passat (NI import) and like it, as I did the '03.

I think Passat diesels have a great name and even if the Mondeo is a jazzier drive (I cant say). I'm inclined to think the reliability on a Passat would stand to you if looking to hold it for 5 years. New or old model shapes wont mean much if you do actually hold it that long. Plus on an older car the reliability perception is probably a bigger selling point.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Feb 2009)

I've heard lots of stories about poor reliability of recent Passats from people who own them. I would be wary of them myself.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Feb 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> I'm inclined to think the reliability on a Passat would stand to you if looking to hold it for 5 years.


 I would say the Ford is as reliable if not better....

WhatCar give the Mondeo the thumbs up

[broken link removed]


----------



## Concert (20 Feb 2009)

Passat gives lots of trouble, mondeo very reliable and much better car


----------



## Bell Butts (20 Feb 2009)

Boards.ie has a new thread every week about a Passat with some problem or other.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 Feb 2009)

Bell Butts said:


> Boards.ie has a new thread every week about a Passat with some problem or other.



Ah don't believe everything you read on the internet


----------



## RS2K (21 Feb 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Ah don't believe everything you read on the internet



Like your post Ron?


----------



## gaggi (21 Feb 2009)

passat is far stronger car built wise than ford.


----------



## mondeoman (21 Feb 2009)

gaggi said:


> passat is far stronger car built wise than ford.


 
I don't think so
http://www.euroncap.com/tests/ford_mondeo_2007/299.aspx

http://www.euroncap.com/tests/vw_passat_2005/219.aspx

looks about the same to me


----------



## tosullivan (21 Feb 2009)

VW's are over priced imo and not the reliable car they used to be....


----------



## wjc (21 Feb 2009)

Had a 2006 2.0l TDI Passat. Most unreliable car I ever had and VW not very helpful when warranty ran out. Avoid!!


----------



## cullenswood (22 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Went for the Mondeo.    Have a deposit down on a Black 2.0 TDCi LX with cruise control, parking sensors and climate control.   Car has 33k miles and has been fully serviced every 10k miles.    It seems in great nick.   

€11,900 is a good price for all that I reckon?


----------



## tosullivan (23 Feb 2009)

cullenswood said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> Went for the Mondeo. Have a deposit down on a Black 2.0 TDCi LX with cruise control, parking sensors and climate control. Car has 33k miles and has been fully serviced every 10k miles. It seems in great nick.
> 
> €11,900 is a good price for all that I reckon?


 any pictures?


----------



## Purple (23 Feb 2009)

gaggi said:


> passat is far stronger car built wise than ford.


Having owned both I would strongly disagree.


----------



## carpedeum (23 Feb 2009)

For what it's worth I swapped my private 2006 Avensis for a 2008 company Mondeo Lx 1.6 saloon sticking on alloys and fogs. Both 1.6 engines. Ford is a heavier car    - door clunk factor etc. More modern and very spacious. A lot of compliments on the look of the car. Got a 1.6 Zetec saloon this year. Definitely a better and nippier engine. Why 1.6? More than adequate in today's traffic, plus BIK etc. And this comes from someone who drove a Volvo 940 2.3i modified rocket import from Sweden for 6 years... Until the head gasket went the month I was made redundant in 2007! A colleague has just got the new Opel insignia CD 2.0 - very good reports and many miles away from the Vectra. I still think the Mondeo looks better.


----------



## jab1 (26 Feb 2009)

glad you went for the mondeo,passats are a pile of dung.


----------

